# Did the Electric Car Die of Natural Causes?



## jamzky (Jul 4, 2008)

Based from avtron.com, AC is cheaper than DC motors. DC can easily pump braking energy back to the AC mains while the AC drives more complex. Take a look on here, www.avtron.com/ac_vs_dc.htm

_______________________
Autopartswarehouse.com Car Solutions.


----------



## kirwoodd (Jul 15, 2008)

That was an article about a bipartisan committee letter sent to the US Presidential candidates and the US congress. I saw no mention of Angus MacKenzie. Did I miss something?


----------

